# New puppy, new doubts.



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

As new to poodles, I'm a bit overwhelmed. I had a yorkie for 15 years, so I'm used to brushing, combing etc. but I know poodle fast growing hair is different in quality (and quantity!). I've read a lot of posts here and there are tons of useful info, thank you all in advance, but I'm still in great doubts.
My question is very simple: Ruso is a pet, not a show dog, but I want to use what's best for his hair and skin. He's just 12 weeks old and I haven't groomed or bathed him already (just brush, comb, ears...). Here in Spain there aren't many options, but I've seen that some Chris Christensen, Pure Paws and KW products are available. Rusito is an apricot toy poodle; which basic products shall I start with? I'm pretty lost among all the stuff there...


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

All Chris Christensen products: 
Poodle Buttercomb (Its big but I still use it on my toy and couldn't do without it) *Medium* Slicker (used on my spoo - show coat and toy-basic clip)
Ice on Ice - Used on both 
Day to Day Shampoo - both
After U Bathe - both and love it!
Mystic Ear Cleaner - Love it too! 

These products are nothing fancy but I like the results I get using it. I have gotten the really cheap stuff (compared to Chris Christensen) and didn't realize the difference until I used the better quality stuff. Like I noted, all this is used on my pet toy and also my standard with show coat. So one day if you decide to grow out Ruso's coat, you will be able to still properly care for it and not spend more.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Ruso said:


> As new to poodles, I'm a bit overwhelmed. I had a yorkie for 15 years, so I'm used to brushing, combing etc. but I know poodle fast growing hair is different in quality (and quantity!). I've read a lot of posts here and there are tons of useful info, thank you all in advance, but I'm still in great doubts.
> My question is very simple: Ruso is a pet, not a show dog, but I want to use what's best for his hair and skin. He's just 12 weeks old and I haven't groomed or bathed him already (just brush, comb, ears...). Here in Spain there aren't many options, but I've seen that some Chris Christensen, Pure Paws and KW products are available. Rusito is an apricot toy poodle; which basic products shall I start with? I'm pretty lost among all the stuff there...


Any of those will be fine! I know of show handlers who use Sauve.  Just get some and try it. It really is personal preference..dont stress over it..just have fun with it. A soft slicker and wide comb and your set


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. I used KW with my yorkie, and -I must confess- baby shampoo (Johnsons) with great results. He had splendid hair even when he was 15 y.o. I always wondered if a good 'human' shampoo is really bad for a dog. 
I'm going to try some of the products mentioned before, Chris Christensen stuff is available through some online shops here in Spain.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome to you and Ruso.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My breeder uses human shampoo for curly hair. I know in some places in Europe there isn't any shampoo for curly hair (my sister lived there and complained ). Panteen brand or herbal essences brand for curly hair and the conditioner work well.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

I have ordered shampoo/conditioner (Chris Christensen: Day to Day and After You Bathe), but meanwhile I have used a shampoo for 'frizz hair' (human frizz hair, the brand is 'Aussie') and the results have been quite decent... I didn't use a conditioner, just the shampoo; Ruso still has baby hair and I comb him every day.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Human shampoo is ok to use short term. But it has different PH levels so can sometimes dry out the skin


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

until recently it's been hard to get reasonably priced dog shampoo down here so I started off with human shampoos and still find a locally manufactured one better in some circumstances than any of the specialised ones I've tried since.
I was told about the ph thing too and after a bit of research discovered that since the ph changes with the water you use it's not really true.
Having said that, I tend to prefer CC or groomers edge for most of the dogs I do, GE ultimate is a great everyday shampoo and there's a wholesaler in the uk that ships worldwide.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

-Lilith- said:


> Human shampoo is ok to use short term. But it has different PH levels so can sometimes dry out the skin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lilith, that's why you use shampoo for curly hair. Curly hair human shampoo is high in moisturizers.  But, you should always use conditioner and rinse very well.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok then everyone stop using dog shampoo and just use human shampoo if its sooooooo great. I don't care about research. I care about my experience and what I have personally seen as a groomer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I prefer to use dog shampoos, but I don't worry about using people shampoos. I used J&J for over year without adverse effects on my toy. On someone else's dog, dog shampoo only of course, but on my own.. No big deal unless it in fact is causing adverse effects. I started to experiment with diff dog shampoos and found that although baby shampoo got her clean the diff dog shampoos did different things ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

I used J&J (an hydrating shampoo version) on my yorkie for more than five years with great success. I had used before KW, and I had good results, but the price was too high ( at least here in Spain). I bathed him almost every week and he had great hair all his life. After the J&J shampoo I used a good KW conditioner, so I cut the expenses in half. Of course it depends on genetics and also on the sensitivity of the dog. With my whippet, at first sight a breed with a less demanding coat than a yorkie's, I had a lot of skin issues. Dog shampoos, KW shampoos and baby shampoos like J&J made his skin itchy, dry or oily depending on the season. I bathed him just every month in summer or every two months in winter and the solution was a bio shampoo, with natural ingredients and low chemicals for human hair.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

So far Im still using Johnson's Baby shampoo because the breeders dog shampoo made his skin itch and flake. But perhaps it was just a poor rinse job..idk. I will soon change to a good dog shampoo with conditioners if I can find it locally.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

The products I ordered have just arrived; I haven't tried the shampoo or the conditioner (both Chris Christensen) but I have used the Ice on Ice spray to brush Ruso and it's amazing! Very easy to comb, clean effect,it's really great. Thanks for the recommendation!
By the way, Rusito is 14 weeks old, is he too young to go to a groomer? He's got all his vaccines.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lepski110 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ruso said:


> The products I ordered have just arrived; I haven't tried the shampoo or the conditioner (both Chris Christensen) but I have used the Ice on Ice spray to brush Ruso and it's amazing! Very easy to comb, clean effect,it's really great. Thanks for the recommendation!
> By the way, Rusito is 14 weeks old, is he too young to go to a groomer? He's got all his vaccines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I think it's fine to to take your puppy to a groomer to get him used to the setting and what goes on there. I didn't get Walter until he was almost 16 weeks old, and he was about 20 weeks the first time we took him for just a bath, a little trim so we could see his eyes and a minor nail trim. I think easing them into it is good!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Bentley was having skin/allergy problems, his groomer suggested J&J Baby Shampoo and Pantene Regular Conditioner. She said never put on full strength, it's too harsh for their skin. And to put the conditioner in a spray bottle same strength, and not have to rense. I'm going to try it this next shampoo and let you know how well it works. He always looks nice when she's done. :act-up:


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ruso said:


> The products I ordered have just arrived; I haven't tried the shampoo or the conditioner (both Chris Christensen) but I have used the Ice on Ice spray to brush Ruso and it's amazing! Very easy to comb, clean effect,it's really great. Thanks for the recommendation!
> By the way, Rusito is 14 weeks old, is he too young to go to a groomer? He's got all his vaccines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


The earlier the better! We like to start seeing puppies as soon as they get the last of their shots so around 12-13 weeks. The younger they are the quicker they build a trust with us. We have people who bring their puppies in at 6 months or 9 months old and they have never been to a groomer and the owner wants a full haircut but the dog now is older and completely freaks out about every noise and touch and the owners are upset and frustrated that we can't get a haircut done. Where as when they start at 12 weeks old they get a slow introduction to grooming with out being overwhelmed and then by 6 months old they are way more tolerable for their first full groom.

Or we have also had people who wait until the dog is 9 months old never been to a groomer or have had a brush run through them, so they are pelted down to the skin and their first experience of grooming is being stripped naked. It's terrifying for both the dog and the groomer.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ruso said:


> By the way, Rusito is 14 weeks old, is he too young to go to a groomer? He's got all his vaccines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Heck no he's not too young. I started grooming my litter at 4wks so as they got older it would be second nature! However that is not always the case with breeders that seem to mainly care about money. I see it all the time fluffy puppy faces that have never been touched/ and puppies terrified of having it done. When I got Eve at 6wks( yes I know young) the breeder started grooming them at 4wks too. It didn't even faze her when I gave her her first grooming. My advice is that all puppies should be groomed early and often whether by the breeder, groomer, or owner.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

MaryEdwards said:


> Bentley was having skin/allergy problems, his groomer suggested J&J Baby Shampoo and Pantene Regular Conditioner. She said never put on full strength, it's too harsh for their skin. And to put the conditioner in a spray bottle same strength, and not have to rense. I'm going to try it this next shampoo and let you know how well it works. He always looks nice when she's done. :act-up:


As someone who's poo that also has allergies i use a combo of chlorhexidine shampoo, sugar scrub, and therapeutic mud. It seems to work really well for her altho I may switch out shampoos and use sebozole shampoo instead. I see how well it works for clients dogs and it smells sooooo good. I also am adding conditioners as well


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, today i took Ruso to the groomer's. And I have mixed sensations. At first I didn't recognize him! I explained the groomer (an experienced lady, I know her for years and she groomed my yorkie many times) that I just wanted clean feet, belly, ears, and the rest, a bit of scissoring. Ruso had the typical puppy hair (he in nearly 4 m.o.) but the roots were starting to curl. Well, she almost shaved him! He had no mats at all, by the way. I brushed and comb every day and he was in perfect hair.
Once at home, I have used a bit to his "new look" and I hope it will grow quickly, he looks so tiny! By the way, he looks "redder" than before. It's a delight to touch him now, that's a good point. But I'd rather have not him so short...


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

I think his new hair cut is adorable. Like a big boy hair cut.


----------



## Lepski110 (Dec 7, 2012)

When Walter got his first close cut I was shocked at how thin he suddenly looked - it too me days to get used to it, and my husband and I kept saying how we preferred him fluffier and that we weren't going to get it cut that short again, but we started noticing how water wasn't dripping off of his face after drinking and how much easier short was for daily grooming, and now we love it - and he does look classier and more "grown up"!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think he looks adorable in his new cut.


----------



## SebassMom (Dec 22, 2012)

-Lilith- said:


> Ok then everyone stop using dog shampoo and just use human shampoo if its sooooooo great. I don't care about research. I care about my experience and what I have personally seen as a groomer.


Sorry to reopen an old thread, but this post is the reason I joined the forum and I wanted to comment. Lilith, I know you said you don't care about research, but I wanted to present this awesome article I found regarding pH levels of human vs. pet shampoos for others who may be interested. The link is here: BBird's GroomBlog: The pH of Pet & Human Shampoos

I thought it was very interesting information and opposite of what I learned in grooming school. I was always taught that human shampoos would have an adverse effect on dogs' skin and coat due to pH differences of dogs and people. 
As a groomer I like to learn as much as I can about products I use everyday...I like to be able to cite factual sources when explaining my methods and techniques to clients. I believe I owe it to them to be as informed as I can be; it's part of being a professional.


----------

